# Patron, c'est ma tournée, JE SUIS PAPA



## GrandGibus (24 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir tout l'monde,

Patron, c'est ma tournée, c'est moi qui régale ce soir: *ma fille Chiara est née aujourd'hui* à 12h00 (elle pèse 4 kilos 540 grammes !).

En attendant de fêter dignement l'évènement, et devant garder mon fils ainé, je la cyber-arrose... certainement histoire de combler l'envie de hurler ma joie à la terre entière ... bien que ce soit mon deuxième enfant, c'est toujours aussi fort et émouvant...


bonne soirée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Toutes mes chaleureuses félicitations ! Bravo à la maman pour ce bel ouvrage et bienvenue à Chiara dans le monde des hommes.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mars 2005)

Félicitations à toi GrandGibus et bienvenue à ta petite Chiara !


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2005)

Bienvenue à la petite Chiara  et chaleureuses  félicitations au papa et à la maman...


----------



## GrandGibus (24 Mars 2005)

merci... merci... 



pinaise, c'est qui l'patron dans ce deb'... on peut pas offrir des coups à tout le monde ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Mars 2005)

Félicitations ! et bravo à la maman. 

J'imagine qu'on doit mieux profiter du moment quand c'est le second, parce que la première fois ça met la tête en vrac:hosto:, en tout cas pour moi.

BRAVO:bebe: BRAVO:bebe:.


----------



## GrandGibus (24 Mars 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine qu'on doit mieux profiter du moment quand c'est le second, parce que la première fois ça met la tête en vrac:hosto:



C'est effectivement bien différent...mais tout aussi intense . Et puis je pense que l'expérience du premier t'évite de trop angoisser et te monter la tête !


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2005)

Chapeau M'sieur !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

*Félicitations au papa et à la maman......Bienvenue à la petite Chiara*  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (24 Mars 2005)

Bienvenue au petit bout de chou :love: :love:


----------



## fabliubov (24 Mars 2005)

Bon éveil à la petite Chiara.On pense toujouurs au choc que ça nous fait parents?
Mais à la petite Chiara,qu'est ce que ça doit être !!!
De se retrouer tout de suite face à des géants...
En tout cas,c'est magnifique de tenir ce petit bout dans les bras !!!
Et de l'accompagner dans la découverte de notre monde...


----------



## alan.a (24 Mars 2005)

Félicitations !!! et prends de l'avance pour les nuits !!!

5 mois 1/2 après, ce n'est pas encore bien rodé par ici ...


----------



## GrandGibus (24 Mars 2005)

Le patron dit que je suis bourré et que j'ai trop bû (trop de pts distribués)... non mais de qui se moque-t-on ?


----------



## katelijn (24 Mars 2005)

Bienvenue CHIARA!
"Que Dios te acompañe".
Felicitations aux parents et toute la famille!


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (24 Mars 2005)

Welcome Chiara !  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> merci... merci...
> 
> 
> 
> pinaise, c'est qui l'patron dans ce deb'...



Bonsoir !  

Félicitations  
Ca me rappelle l'un des sujets de mtra pour la même occasion


----------



## GrandGibus (24 Mars 2005)

@Finn_Atlas

Tu peux fermer, je vais me retirer...

Merci à tous d'avoir trinqué avec moi ce soir. Je suis persuadé que ça fera plaisir à Madame Gibus de vous lire.

Je repasserai régler l'ardoise (ma carte bleue de discos est vide).

Bonne soirée à tous (et à toutes )


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2005)

Une autre ! une autre !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mars 2005)

Félicitations aux parents et bien venue à la petite


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> @Finn_Atlas
> 
> Tu peux fermer, je vais me retirer...



Il n'y a pas de raisons de fermer, d'autres se feront une joie de te féliciter 



			
				LucG a dit:
			
		

> Une autre ! une autre !



mais voyons Luc, ca ne pousse pas comme on pousse la chansonnette !


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2005)

toutes mes félicitations  et bienvenue à Chiara 




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations !!! et prends de l'avance pour les nuits !!!
> 
> 5 mois 1/2 après, ce n'est pas encore bien rodé par ici ...



:affraid:


 même pas peur pour dans 5 mois :love:


:mouais: enfin :modo: on verra :rateau:


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> toutes mes félicitations :up
> :affraid:
> même pas peur pour dans 5 mois :love:
> :mouais: enfin :modo: on verra :rateau:




 *Chiara... :love: * quel joli prénom...Félicitations à vous deux Heureux parents...


----------



## pixelemon (25 Mars 2005)

love etc...


----------



## sylko (25 Mars 2005)

Félicitations aux parents et bienvenue sur terre Chiara.   

Arghhhhhh! Ce samedi, ma «petite» Camille a déjà 18 ans. Que le temps passe vite.


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2005)

c'est rigolo elle est plein de cheveux :love:
félicitations à vous deux :king:

chiara c'est quelle origine ? car par chez moi il y a beaucoup de ciara ou ciaran
http://www.prenoms.com/


----------



## GrandGibus (25 Mars 2005)

18 ans ! Je n'ose même pas me projeter à si loin !

A peine née, et déjà jaloux des prétendants de couveuse  


_ça doit être les origines italiennes qui parlent _




P.S. le patron m'interdit toujours d'offrir ma tournée de chocolatines


----------



## dool (25 Mars 2005)

La ptite bouille du bonheur 

Belle vie à cette ange et paix sur ceux qui l'entourent !!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

félicitation papa :love:


----------



## molgow (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> félicitation papa :love:



Et à la maman aussi, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et à la maman aussi, non ?



Du moment qu'au facteur, c'est pas la peine ...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2005)

Félicitations pour ce bébé d'un fort beau gabarit   



			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> ...bien que ce soit mon deuxième enfant, c'est toujours aussi fort et émouvant...


T'inquiète c'est normal: au 4ème, çà me faisait encore pareil


----------



## molgow (25 Mars 2005)

En fait, félicitations à la cigogne !!! Parce que 4.5 kg ça devait pas être facile à transporter !! :affraid:


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

Felicitations


----------



## GrandGibus (25 Mars 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> En fait, félicitations à la cigogne !!! Parce que 4.5 kg ça devait pas être facile à transporter !! :affraid:




C'est marrant le hasard (ou le destin ?!), mais en montant dans la voiture pour aller à la maternité hier matin, il est passé une cigogne (une vraie) au dessus de la maison. Ce n'est finalement pas si étonnant que ça, sachant que je ne suis pas loin du Teich... 

D'ailleurs, c'était une cigogne croisée de B-52   .


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Tu peux fermer, je vais me retirer...
> ...



ça, fallait y penser y'a quelques mois


----------



## GrandGibus (25 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça, fallait y penser y'a quelques mois




  AH, CA C'EST LE BAR...  


quelqu'un peut lui payer un verre, je suis fauché pour 24 heures ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> AH, CA C'EST LE BAR...
> 
> 
> quelqu'un peut lui payer un verre, je suis fauché pour 24 heures ?



Menthe ... ou grenadine ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> AH, CA C'EST LE BAR...
> 
> 
> quelqu'un peut lui payer un verre, je suis fauché pour 24 heures ?




tu crois pas qu'il a assez picolé ?       :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

félicitations à vous 2 et bisous au petit ange    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu crois pas qu'il a assez picolé ?       :love:  :love:



Meuuh non, c'est un poisson, c'est toujours à l'aise dans l'élément liquide, ces p'tites bêtes


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> AH, CA C'EST LE BAR...
> 
> 
> quelqu'un peut lui payer un verre, je suis fauché pour 24 heures ?


Uh petit verre de purgatif lui remettra les idées en place au gros poisson.   

GrandGibus :  Félicitations et bisous à toute la famille.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Félicitations !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2005)

Félicitations à vous deux, et bienvenue à la p'tite nouvelle.  :love:


----------



## Muti (25 Mars 2005)

Champagne!,pour moi,(une petite flute, comme dirait Supermoquette) bienvenue à Chiara et toutes mes félicitations à la maman et au papa, voilà un joli cadeau du ciel   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> Champagne!,pour moi,(une petite flute, comme dirait Supermoquette) bienvenue à Chiara et toutes mes félicitations à la maman et au papa, *voilà un joli cadeau du ciel*   :love:  :love:  :love:



Voui ... Bon, tu sais ... Comment dire ? ... La cigogne, tout çaaa ... C'est une allégorie, on sait les faire nous même maintenant


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Mars 2005)

Toutes mes félicitations et tous mes voeux de bonheur.

N'oublie pas de lui faire un cyberAlbum avec tous ces messages :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Mars 2005)

felicitations et un coup de boule magique  :king:  :king:  :king:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> felicitations et un coup de boule magique  :king:  :king:  :king:



Magique oui, c'est le mot...  :casse:


----------



## lilimac54 (26 Mars 2005)

félicitations à vous deux !!!!!
(en attendant notre tour le mois prochain)


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Mars 2005)

Excellente initiative que le cyber album ! Je vais regarder ce que je peux faire de ce coté 

Nous avons eu une journée assez éprouvante pour les nerfs hier: après la visite pédiatrique matinale, le toubib de passage nous acène brièvement qu'elle détecte un souffle assez bruyant au coeur. Du coup, elle sonne le branle-bas et nous met un rdv en urgence pour une échographie nécessitant un examen sur un autre hopital (apparemment un seul appareil de ce type sur bordeaux).

Je ne vous cache pas l'angoisse et l'attente le temps du diagnostic. 

Pour faire court: ce n'est _qu'un petit trou qui n'est pas *encore* refermé_ très fréquent ches les nouveaux-nés. On est quitte pour une autre échographie de contrôle dans un mois. Mais rien en tout cas par rapport aux scenarios catastrophes auxquels nous pensions.


Merci de tous vos messages de félicitation et de bienvenue. Madame rentrant vraissemblablement lundi, elle sera ravie et très touchée de vous lire .




_P.S. si avec ça j'arrive pas à la convaincre de revendre le 12" pour m'acheter un 15 ou un 17 _


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2005)

Qu'est-ce qu'elle est mignoOOoooOooonne !!! :love:  :love: 
Mes sincères félicitations à vous deux et tout le bonheur du monde à la petite famille.   :love:


----------



## aricosec (26 Mars 2005)

je n'ai pas tout lu,mais est ce que quelqun a une preuve , 

est ce bien lui qui  a oeuvré  
.
elle ne lui ressemble pas  
.
je conseille a notre cher collégue   de prendre des renseignements :mouais: 
.
A D N et tout le  toutime  
.
enfin ce que j'en dit,c'est pour la petite
pauvre choupinette,finir a la dass,c'est trise dans un ménage desuni  
.
*d'accord je sort*  
.
de toute façon ,il n'y a plus rien a picoler


----------



## golf (26 Mars 2005)

Si tu peux voir détruit l'ouvrage de ta vie
Et sans dire un seul mot te mettre à rebâtir,
Ou, perdre d'un seul coup le gain de cent parties
Sans un geste et sans un soupir;

Si tu peux être amante sans être folle d'amour,
Si tu peux être forte sans cesser d'être tendre
Et, te sentant haïe sans haïr à ton tour,
Pourtant lutter et te défendre;

Si tu peux supporter d'entendre tes paroles
Travesties par des gueux pour exciter des sots,
Et d'entendre mentir sur toi leur bouche folle,
Sans mentir toi-même d'un seul mot;

Si tu peux rester digne en étant populaire,
Si tu peux rester peuple en conseillant les rois
Et si tu peux aimer tous tes amis en frère
Sans qu'aucun d'eux soit tout pour toi;

Si tu sais méditer, observer et connaître
Sans jamais devenir sceptique ou destructrice;
Rêver, mais sans laisser ton rêve être ton maître,
Penser sans n'être qu'une penseuse;

Si tu peux être dure sans jamais être en rage,
Si tu peux être brave et jamais imprudente,
Si tu sais être bonne, si tu sais être sage
Sans être moral ni pédante;

Si tu peux rencontrer Triomphe après Défaite
Et recevoir ces deux menteurs d'un même front,
Si tu peux conserver ton courage et ta tête
Quand tous les autres les perdront,

Alors, les Rois, les Dieux, la Chance et la Victoire
Seront à tout jamais tes esclaves soumis
Et, ce qui vaut mieux que les Rois et la Gloire,

Tu seras une Femme, ma fille.

S'après Rudyard Kipling

Félicitations aux parents.

Un lourde tâche vous attend maintenant


----------



## nonos (26 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> _P.S. si avec ça j'arrive pas à la convaincre de revendre le 12" pour m'acheter un 15 ou un 17 _




bon il va faloir que je me reproduise aussi pour changer de machine alors?
ben c'est pas gagné... Euh ça interresse quelqu'un? allez c'est pour la bonne cause

--->encore félicitations à vous!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

Félicitations  ! quel beau bébé ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations  ! quel beau bébé ! :love:



Oh merci merci
1m80, blondin, yeux bleus, regard charmeur et électrique, oui, merci, c'est moi, c'est gentil, ça fait toujours plaisir  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2005)

Toutes mes chaleureuses félicitations ! Bravo à la maman pour ce bel ouvrage et bienvenue à Chiara dans le monde des _femmes_.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Oh merci merci
> 1m80, blondin, yeux bleus, regard charmeur et électrique, oui, merci, c'est moi, c'est gentil, ça fait toujours plaisir  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



:mouais: :hein:  

_ on envoie d'abord  la photo après je comm*e*nte !  _


----------



## Grug (26 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :hein:
> 
> _ on envoie d'abord  la photo après je commante !  _


 commente, il obeit !


----------



## Apca (26 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :hein:
> 
> _ on envoie d'abord  la photo après je commante !  _



        

Au faite,...

Bienvenu au nouveau née et félicitation aux parents 

 :love:


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *d'accord je sort*
> .
> de toute façon ,il n'y a plus rien a picoler



T'as pas nettoyé tes lunettes, Arico. Il en restait plein !


----------



## Eddyrun (27 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> _P.S. si avec ça j'arrive pas à la convaincre de revendre le 12" pour m'acheter un 15 ou un 17
> _



Genre, tu le revendrais pas cher à un collegue proche, ton 12" ? 

Et felicitations à la maman (coucou  ) et au papa

Eddy


----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons eu une journée assez éprouvante pour les nerfs hier: après la visite pédiatrique matinale,[...]


Ben, blinde-toi, sinon t'es pas au bout de tes angoisses. Enfin, pour le deuxième, on a déjà une expérience des petits bobos, ça aide. J'ai le souvenir que pour la première, on s'affolait pour un rien, genre :

« Elle a toussé deux fois tu crois que c'est normal ?
- On va peut-etre appeler le Samu, non ? »

Pour le troisième c'est plutôt tranquille...
« Papa, j'ai mal au ventre.
- Tiens, un bisou. (Smack) Vas jouer maintenant, j'ai du travail. »

Là, le père indigne reprend la lecture de son _AvosMacs_ préféré, et le gamin repart, triste et abattu, dans d'horribles souffrances. Mais que font les services sociaux ?   

Allez, embrasse tout le monde de ma part, courage pour les nuits et félicitations.


----------



## Apca (15 Avril 2005)

Alors, comment vas la petite ?  :bebe:  :king:


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Hiips, kessecékonfeeete? Aah, pardon, la petite fifille de Gibus ?
Ben toutes mes félicitations les plus sincères au papa et à la maman :love: :love: 

( tain suis bourré moi déjà :casse: )


----------



## Apca (15 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ( tain suis bourré moi déjà :casse: )



 :hosto:  :modo:  :casse: 

hop hop au lit alors


----------



## theozdevil (15 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout l'monde,
> 
> Patron, c'est ma tournée, c'est moi qui régale ce soir: *ma fille Chiara est née aujourd'hui* à 12h00 (elle pèse 4 kilos 540 grammes !).
> 
> ...


Toutes mes félicitations pour ta petite fille Chiara, en tout cas elle tres jolie:love:


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Avril 2005)

elle va très bien... quoique légèrement enrhumée, ce qui ne l'empêche pas de poursuivre sa carrière de cantatrice nocturne ... d'ailleurs, elle dort (sa mère aussi) en ce moment, et je devrais en faire de même  si je ne veux pas être trop défoncé demain !

C'est génial, aujourd'hui, elle nous a gratifié de son premier (vrai) sourrire... j'avoue l'avoir forcé un peu en lui chatouillant les pieds... mais c'est le résutat qui compte !


Bon, j'avais préparé une photo (suite à la lecture de vos messages), mais le gestionnaire de pièces jointe a l'air de ratatouiiler ?!... je referai un envoi demain !


merci


----------



## Apca (16 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> C'est génial, aujourd'hui, elle nous a gratifié de son premier (vrai) sourrire... j'avoue l'avoir forcé un peu en lui chatouillant les pieds... mais c'est le résutat qui compte !



    :love:


----------



## macmarco (16 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> C'est génial, aujourd'hui, elle nous a gratifié de son premier (vrai) sourrire... j'avoue l'avoir forcé un peu en lui chatouillant les pieds... mais c'est le résutat qui compte !
> 
> ...





Tortionnaire !!! 
  
:love:

On attend les photos avec impatience !


----------



## Dahas (16 Avril 2005)

Félicitation aux parents et bienvenue à Chiara


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

macmarco amateur de chair fraiche a dit:
			
		

> Tortionnaire !!!
> 
> :love:
> 
> On attend les photos avec impatience !



pervers !


----------



## Nidhal (16 Avril 2005)

_*Félicitation.*_


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Ben, blinde-toi, sinon t'es pas au bout de tes angoisses. Enfin, pour le deuxième, on a déjà une expérience des petits bobos, ça aide. J'ai le souvenir que pour la première, on s'affolait pour un rien, genre :
> 
> « Elle a toussé deux fois tu crois que c'est normal ?
> - On va peut-etre appeler le Samu, non ? »
> ...



J'te dis pas à mon quatrième comment çà se passe


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Avril 2005)

On dirait que les pièces attachées fonctionnent mieux à présent (ou moi qui suis plus réveillé ) !


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

OOOOHHH :rose: C'est y po mignon ça??!!! on en mangerait :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

tres jolie !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Avril 2005)

Rhoooo qu'elle est mimi :love: 
Bienvenue à Chiara et félicitations aux parents :love:


----------



## Babouel (16 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout l'monde,
> 
> Patron, c'est ma tournée, c'est moi qui régale ce soir: *ma fille Chiara est née aujourd'hui* à 12h00 (elle pèse 4 kilos 540 grammes !).
> 
> ...



Sincères Félicitations.
Pis les filles c'est super j'en ai deux...
J'espère qu'elle te ressemble car elle est très belle!

Grosses bises à sa p'tite Mam'.

Amitiés. 
  :love:


----------

